# Neve - Castro Laboreiro - 13-01-2008



## Minho (13 Jan 2008 às 00:14)

Bem coloco aqui as fotos possíveis da neve que restou na zona de Castro de Laboreiro. Todas as fotos foram tiradas a uma altitude de 1000/1100 metros

*
Branda de Portos - Castro Laboreiro
*






*
Branda de Portos - Castro Laboreiro*







*Branda de Portos - Castro Laboreiro
*






*Branda de Portos - Castro Laboreiro*







*Planalto de Castro Laboreiro*







.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 00:32)

Belas fotos


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 01:20)

O coração da neve ainda bate!
E resiste, resiste!!

Apesar das fotos de neve serem sempre bem-vindas, sinto sempre aquele pequeno aperto no coração de uma "inveja" que tenho por não ser eu a ver algo assim!

Mas que venham elas, e a neve!


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2008 às 14:28)

Ainda é bastante neve para a altitude que é!


----------

